# What species of scorpions do you keep?



## antinous (Apr 4, 2013)

What species of scorpions do you keep? Just curious to see some of the species kept by the users on here! Post pictures too if you can!


----------



## ShredderEmp (Apr 4, 2013)

I keep Babycurus jacksoni and Pandinus imperator. There are pictures of them in the picture thread and on my uploads.


----------



## jdl (Apr 4, 2013)

I keep Parabuthus traansvalicus, Androctonus bicolor and australis, Pandinus imperator, and I have some Hoffmannius/Vaejovis coahuilae I collected last fall.  I would post pics, but I am at work.


----------



## tyrantuladub (Apr 4, 2013)

So far I only own a _Padinus imperator_.

1.0.0 suspect _Padinus imperator_ - "Mathayus"











I will be attending the Cincinnati Reptile Expo on the 14th and I know of at least one person that will have _Hadogenes paucidens_ for sale; that will be my first purchase before I even look for/at anything else


----------



## KDiiX (Apr 4, 2013)

Almost everything i can get :-D

Androctonus
-australis australis
-australis hector
-australis
-crassicauda
Mesobuthus
-gibbosus
Tityus
-gaffini
Lychas 
-mucronatus
Uroplectes
-schlechteri
-fischeri light
-planimanus
-olivaceus
-vittatus
-flavoviridis
-formosus formosus
-otjimbinguensis
Vaejovis
-intrepidus christimanus
Smeringurus
-mesaensis
Hottentotta
-caboverdensis
-saulcyi
-jayakari
-judaicus
Parabuthus
-liosoma
-pallidus "orange"
-villosus "oranje"
Bothriurus
-coraceus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous (Apr 4, 2013)

tyrantuladub said:


> So far I only own a _Padinus imperator_.
> 
> 1.0.0 suspect _Padinus imperator_ - "Mathayus"
> 
> ...


 Nice! I love the sheen the exoskeleton gives off!


KDiiX said:


> Almost everything i can get :-D
> 
> Androctonus
> -australis australis
> ...


Holy cow, that's a lot ._. What do you keep them in?


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Apr 4, 2013)

KDiiX said:


> Almost everything i can get :-D
> 
> Androctonus
> -australis australis
> ...


Show off! Lol jk I'm just jealous
Current list in no specific order.
A.bicolor
H.judaicus
H.hottentotta
R.junceus
T.stigmurus
C.sculpturatus
C.margiratus
G.ankarana
G.grandidieri 
L.quinquestriatus


----------



## KDiiX (Apr 5, 2013)

I hope i didn't forget any species :-D but I'm pretty sure that i got all my scorpions. But they aren't so many ;-) just a bit more than 20 species :-D
Actually some Uroplectes sp. a missing in my collection. I want all available Uroplectes sp. And at the moment in Germany 2-3 other species are available sometimes. 

The most of my scorpions are in plastic boxes. I don't know if you know the "braplast" boxes in the usa but they are pretty cool for my bigger species like the Androctonus sp or Parabuthus sp. 
The smaller species i got in smaller plastic boxes from gastronomic supply websites they are actually used for sauces or salads. But work also fine for me and my scorpions ;-)
All containers and boxes are heated in "groups" most of them are stored in old aquarium which i adapted for upbringing and keeping scorpions. So the aquarium has know a better isolation, exoterra bulb and so on.
The only scorpion i keep in real terrarium is my Parabuthus villosus oranje female. They really uses the space you give them and they are really lovely to watch ;-)


----------



## Michiel (Apr 5, 2013)

25 species, a dozen Tityus, some Rhopalurus, Centruroides, Alayotityus....Some Bothriurids (Bothriurus, Brachistosternus) and Chactids ( Brotheas, Chactas, Neochactas).....

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9001 met Tapatalk


----------



## Glomung (Apr 5, 2013)

Centruroides gracilis, 3 of them.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Apr 5, 2013)

KDiiX said:


> I hope i didn't forget any species :-D but I'm pretty sure that i got all my scorpions. But they aren't so many ;-) just a bit more than 20 species :-D
> Actually some Uroplectes sp. a missing in my collection. I want all available Uroplectes sp. And at the moment in Germany 2-3 other species are available sometimes.
> 
> The most of my scorpions are in plastic boxes. I don't know if you know the "braplast" boxes in the usa but they are pretty cool for my bigger species like the Androctonus sp or Parabuthus sp.
> ...


I do the same thing. Only specimen on display is my female G.ankarana


----------



## KDiiX (Apr 5, 2013)

For me no other makes at the momen really sense. The most scorpions i keep are even as adults pretty small. The uroplectes sp for example i gonna keep, when i have more adults in several small glass enclosures and in big groups but as long i only have 1.2 or something like that theres no need for such enclosures.


----------



## darkness975 (Apr 6, 2013)

Right now I keep several Pandinus imperators and Hadrurus arizonensis  specimens.  I will be acquiring more in the future when timing and funding permit me able to care for them.  I hope Kelly Swift's operation is back up soon, he has some of the best quality animals around and it's a shame what happened to his shop ...

I really do want A. bicolor and LQ, but I am leery.  I do love them but I am the type to constantly be afraid of the "what if" scenario if they were to somehow get out. How do some of you keep and secure your hots?  I've seen some nice set ups around here and the web (arachnid pun intended haha) but few people seem to detail how they secure them to prevent escapes.  Also, where in the US do you guys usually get your hots from? 

Great lists btw!


----------



## Hammershot (Apr 6, 2013)

Right now 2 P. Imperators and 1 H. Spadix.


----------



## ShredderEmp (Apr 6, 2013)

scorpion975 said:


> Right now I keep several Pandinus imperators and Hadrurus arizonensis  specimens.  I will be acquiring more in the future when timing and funding permit me able to care for them.  I hope Kelly Swift's operation is back up soon, he has some of the best quality animals around and it's a shame what happened to his shop ...
> 
> I really do want A. bicolor and LQ, but I am leery.  I do love them but I am the type to constantly be afraid of the "what if" scenario if they were to somehow get out. How do some of you keep and secure your hots?  I've seen some nice set ups around here and the web (arachnid pun intended haha) but few people seem to detail how they secure them to prevent escapes.  Also, where in the US do you guys usually get your hots from?
> 
> Great lists btw!


Ask Abyss. He has a good system.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Apr 7, 2013)

scorpion975 said:


> Right now I keep several Pandinus imperators and Hadrurus arizonensis  specimens.  I will be acquiring more in the future when timing and funding permit me able to care for them.  I hope Kelly Swift's operation is back up soon, he has some of the best quality animals around and it's a shame what happened to his shop ...
> 
> I really do want A. bicolor and LQ, but I am leery.  I do love them but I am the type to constantly be afraid of the "what if" scenario if they were to somehow get out. How do some of you keep and secure your hots?  I've seen some nice set ups around here and the web (arachnid pun intended haha) but few people seem to detail how they secure them to prevent escapes.  Also, where in the US do you guys usually get your hots from?
> 
> Great lists btw!





ShredderEmp said:


> Ask Abyss. He has a good system.


 yeah I keep both those species you mention. I don't do anything special just lock them up here's my specimen cabinet.

www.scorpion-forum.com/t9717-my-specimen-cabinet


----------



## BasNet (Apr 8, 2013)

At the moment I onely have P. ankarana, wich is amazing
I had the usual emperors and red clawed scorps ofcourse. And had a pair of O. wahlbergi. I really want those again. Awesome species


----------



## KingBaboon85 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello 

No photo sorry but here's a small list what I currently keep
Parabuthus liosoma
Andronoctus australis
Andronoctus bicolor
P.imperator
Tityus stigmurus
Babycurus jacksoni
Babycurus gigas
G.grandidieri


----------



## Sculpturatus (Apr 10, 2013)

It's really hard to narrow it down but the scorpions i've kept the most of is C. sculpturatus, which are very interesting scorps. They're also very interesting to watch in a communal set up, even though I've only tried it once with a small number of them it was cool. They smear a clear liquid all over their bodies, which is interesting in itself,but they also get along very well in a setup like that; sharing food, laying on top of each other, etc.

Also, they don't usually burrow so they're always out for observation.


----------



## Cjm825 (Apr 12, 2013)

i keep 1 pandinus imperator, 5 h. hottentotta, and 1 t stigmurus expecting a brood soon.


----------



## darkness975 (Apr 13, 2013)

~Abyss~ said:


> yeah I keep both those species you mention. I don't do anything special just lock them up here's my specimen cabinet.
> 
> www.scorpion-forum.com/t9717-my-specimen-cabinet


Looks good Abyss


----------



## cantthinkofone (May 5, 2013)

Rhopalurus junceus, hoffmanius spinigerus, pandinus sp. (still un-ID'ed)


----------



## G. Carnell (May 5, 2013)

Scorpiops sp (Tibet)
Hottentotta alticola
H.saulyci
H.buchariensis

would recommend any of these Afghan Hottentottas, theyre pretty damn awesome and getting common it seems
funny.. first time in my life i've kept scorpions and not had a Heterometrus


----------



## Shufle3 (May 6, 2013)

At the moment I'm keeping:
0.1.0 Leiurus Quinquestriatus
 1.1.0 Androctonus Bicolor(Gravid)
 0.0.3 Parabuthus Transvaalicus
 1.1.0 Parabuthus Liosoma(Gravid)
 0.0.6 Grosphus Grandidieri
 1.1.0 Orthochirus Innesi(Gravid)
 0.2.0 Tityus Stigmurus
 1.2.0 Centruroides Exilicauda(Gravid)
 1.1.0 Centruroides Gracilis
 1.1.0 Centruroides Margaritatus(Gravid)
 2.0.0 Babycurus Jacksoni
 0.1.0 Hottentotta Caboverdensis
 0.1.4 Hottentotta Judaicus
 1.2.2 Hottentotta Trilineatus
 3.3.1 Mesobuthus Gibbosus(Gravid)
 0.1.7 Buthus Malhommei(Gravid)
 0.0.8 Vaejovis Carolinianus
I've also got some Rhopalurus pintoi(1.1.0) and crassicauda(0.0.4) coming in, as well as a couple H. hottentotta.


----------



## Dizzle (May 7, 2013)

Pandinus imperator only right now, going to breed them like nobody's business hopefully 
Just started owning scorpions last year so I have yet to try any other species.


----------



## gromgrom (May 7, 2013)

Hadogenes paucidens 0.0.6
    Babycurus jacksoni 0.1.11
    Bothriurus coriaceus 1.2.0
    Bothriurus dumayi 2.0.0
    Odonturus dentatus 0.0.3
    Ophistothalmus walberghi 1.2.7
    Centruroides gracilis 1.2.10
    Centruroides sculpturatus 5.6.0
    Hottentotta caboverdensis 0.2.0
    Hottentotta judacis 2.3.0
    Hottentotta jayakari 4.2.0
    Androctonus austalis 1.2.4
    Androctonus bicolor "aeneas" morph 3.4.4
    Leiurus quinquestriatus 0.1.1
    Parabuthus transvaalicus 4.2.XX
    Parabuthus liosoma 3.8.4
    Parabuthus schlechteri 1.2.0
    Tityus stigmurus 0.50.0
    Tityus serralatus 0.5.0


----------



## jerrymmonday (May 7, 2013)

0.3.0 Tityus Stigmurus
0.2.4 Rhopalurus Junceus
1.2.2 Centruroides Gracilis
0.0.1 Hottentatta Trilineatus
1.1.0 Androctonus Bicolor 
0.0.2 Babycurus Jacksoni
1.2.2 Orthochirus Innesi 
0.0.3 Vaejovis Spinigerus 
1.2.0 Grosphus Grandaderi
0.0.5 Orthochirus Scrobiculosus Negebensis
0.0.2 Tityus Asthenes
0.0.1 Buthacus Leptochelys
0.0.5 Lychas Mucronatus
0.0.1 hottentotta jayakari
0.0.1 Smeringurus mesaensis


----------



## Shufle3 (May 9, 2013)

It's funny, the ONLY scorpion I feel is worthy of having the common name on it's enclosure label is Leiurus quinquestriatus because there aren't ANY animals on the planet with a better common name. There's only one "Death-Stalker", and it's a scorpion.


----------



## vespers (May 9, 2013)

Shufle3 said:


> It's funny, the ONLY scorpion I feel is worthy of having the common name on it's label is Leiurus quinquestriatus because there aren't ANY animals on the planet with a better common name. There's only one "Death-Stalker", and it's a scorpion.


I disagree. I think that the name "Death-Stalker" sounds silly and sensationalist.


----------



## Shufle3 (May 9, 2013)

To each his/her own, I guess. I mean, I wasn't saying that the name was fitting, I just think it's wonderful that no other animal on the planet has a common name that even comes close to being a "Death-Stalker". There's no, "Death-Stalker" snake, shark, or spider. I dare you to mention a more intimidating name. Even though "Death-Stalker" sounds over exaggerated, it still sounds like something to stay away from. That, alone, makes the name appealing. It's my favorite animal(Scorpions in general.) and the only one with a name that intimidating. Again, to each his/her own because, obviously, the reason that I think makes the common NAME "cool" appears to be petty. I think LQ is a gorgeous species of scorpion, and is VERY interesting to keep. I say this because the name of the scorpion really doesn't matter. It doesn't make a difference to me whether they would've given the name to Pandinus imperator, I just love the fact that "Death-Stalker" or anything like it, is noticeable, and isn't a commonly given name to wildlife.


----------



## Galapoheros (May 9, 2013)

I'll try to remember to post what I have later but I'm going to post pics too.  I don't have many species but I have a lot of scorpions.  I just realized all I have is captive bred, that's why I have so many and not many species.


----------



## 2nscorpx (May 10, 2013)

G. Carnell said:


> Scorpiops sp (Tibet)
> Hottentotta alticola
> H.saulyci
> H.buchariensis
> ...


It's wonderful that a Scorpiops spp. came into the hobby, although these are probably a little difficult to identify to specific species level, as I'm not sure there are many recent descriptions of the genus...great species! All the Hottentotta spp. are similar in color - very distinctive and gorgeous!


----------



## Galapoheros (May 13, 2013)

OK here is most of what  I have, added pics as well.  Most are at least captive born, some second and third generation(Parabuthus transvaalicus).  Here are a bunch of Pandinus imperators, they are pretty large, I picked out a "jumbo" from a "jumbo" shipment a long time ago and it looks like these are going to be large as well, they are all immature in the pic here.  But I'm not sure who the father was because there where several smaller ones in the shipment as well.



Here are ones that matured fast and on the small side, all males, typical pattern ime.


Large immature emp;


Heterometrus sps., probably Heterometrus petersii;


Heterometrus sps., imo H. spinifer;


A few Heterometrus swammerdami, males, the females are out of sight, hopefully making more;


Diplocentrus whitei, immatures.  Lucked out and ended up with at least one pair;


One lonely D. lindo, I found this one(they are common in areas of w tx;


Hadrurus arizonensis not liking it's picture taken;


Raising Parabuthus to adulthood again, easy to do in delis;


They're fine with their small containers;


Hadogenes troglodytes nursery;


Howdy!


Hadogenes paucidens nursery;


Who says I don't have a gun!;


Monster H. troglodytes;


Androctonus mauretanicus;


Opisthacanthus species I think, still not sure of the species;


Grophus ankarana some of you saw earlier;


----------



## Newports (May 13, 2013)

Androctonus Australis, Bicolor, Crassicauda, Mauritanicus. 

Most bad a** looking scorpion family in my eyes


----------



## ShredderEmp (May 13, 2013)

Love that Grosphus ankarana.


----------



## cantthinkofone (May 15, 2013)

Hottentotta hottentotta


----------



## voldemort (May 28, 2013)

Centruroides margaritatus
Lychas mucronatus
Isometrus maculatus
Parabuthus transvaalicus
Nebo hierichonticus
Androctonus australis libycus
Chaerilus rectimanus
Chaerilus celebensis
Hoffmanius spinigerus
Rhopalurus junceus
Hottentotta hottentotta


----------



## Scroggdogg777 (May 28, 2013)

Pandinus imperator
Smeringurus mesaensis
Anuroctonus phaiodactylus
Opistophthalmus glabrifrons
Hadogenes troglodytes
Hadrurus spadex
Hottentotta jayakari
Rhopalurus junceus


----------



## joks (Jun 4, 2013)

Lychas Chaerilus celebensis
Centruroides margaritatus
Centruroides nitidus
Androctonus mauritanicus 
Centruroides nigrescens
Hottentotta hottentotta
Hottentotta jayakari
Hottentotta tamulus 
Hottentotta trlineatus
Isometrus maculatus
Leiurus quinquestriatus deserti
Liochiles australasiae
Lychas infuscatus
Heterometrus swammerdami
Pandinus cavimanus
Parabuthus transvaalicus
Rhopalurus junceus 
Tityus stigmurus


----------



## josh_r (Jun 4, 2013)

The only thing I have right now is a Tityus species, presumed ID is Tityus footei. They are really nice scorps. I won't have them for much longer.


----------



## herpist (Jun 4, 2013)

Hadrurus arizonensis



Smeringerus vachoni



Hadogenes paucidens



Bothriurus keyserlingi


----------



## herpist (Jun 4, 2013)

Sorry the last 2 are smeringerus vachoni (which should have deleted) and bothriurus dumayi


----------

